# "Come here" Whistle



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

One of them is doing that whistle! When I walked in the door from shopping one of them did it a few times. I don't know which one is doing it though..lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

awww- they knew you were home and they said hi!..Baby does that too!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute!!  I wonder which one it is.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww thats cute, you have a smart little baby, she must have missed you


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is cute!  Shame you didn't catch who it was hehe!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I taught my male cockatiel to wolf-whistle


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris said:


> I taught my male cockatiel to wolf-whistle


We are working on that one too. They are both female and I don't think they do much though, just the boys do.


----------



## Checking... (Nov 4, 2007)

sounds so cute! how does the COME HERE whistle sound like??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Checking... said:


> sounds so cute! how does the COME HERE whistle sound like??


Females ussually are the ones to make that sound. It's one long and loud tweep. Babi has two girls. Males learn to mimick and whistle.


----------



## Checking... (Nov 4, 2007)

so cute, guys i have butterflies in my stomach lol im so excited to get my tiel tommorow  he is such a sweetie, i fell in love  *blushing*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Females ussually are the ones to make that sound. It's one long and loud tweep. Babi has two girls. Males learn to mimick and whistle.


Oh, i thought the "come here" whistle was meaning the whistle used to call a dog, that's two whistles...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Oh, i thought the "come here" whistle was meaning the whistle used to call a dog, that's two whistles...



Maybe  Which is the come here? lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i call the one whistle "where are you" type whistle/chirp the contact call...


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> Oh, i thought the "come here" whistle was meaning the whistle used to call a dog, that's two whistles...


Me too. 

My fiance has heard one of them do it too. They seem to only do it when we are out of sight.. lol I thought I heard them do it while I was sitting here but it was one whistle from each, like they were finishing each others sentences.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babi said:


> Me too.
> 
> My fiance has heard one of them do it too. They seem to only do it when we are out of sight.. lol I thought I heard them do it while I was sitting here but it was one whistle from each, like they were finishing each others sentences.


They always begin whistling only when they're on their own. I bet they start doing it all the time pretty soon.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Oh, i thought the "come here" whistle was meaning the whistle used to call a dog, that's two whistles...


You would be correct  thats what the come here whistle is



Babyluv12 said:


> Maybe  Which is the come here? lol


Aly here is a link to what the come here whistle sounds like  just click play and it gives you a little clip of it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> You would be correct  thats what the come here whistle is
> 
> 
> 
> Aly here is a link to what the come here whistle sounds like  just click play and it gives you a little clip of it


umm..thanks but where's the link?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> umm..thanks but where's the link?


sorry...haha I have done that a few times now 

http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/archive/People/Whistling-sounds/Whistle/60100


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol- it's ok- I thought that was it. Thanks!


----------

